# Leopòlda vs. Leopólda



## bearded

Salve a tutti

I nomi che terminano in -oldo io li ho sempre pronunciati -òldo con la o aperta, spero correttamente (ad es. Arnoldo, Turoldo, cognome Castoldi, ecc.): perché allora mezza Italia, compresi taluni annunciatori televisivi, chiama la manifestazione renziana 'Leopólda'?  Dal punto di vista linguistico, anche nelle derivazioni germaniche originarie di questi nomi si trovano desinenze con la o aperta (-old/ -hold)... Esiste forse qualche ragione linguistica che a me sfugge, oppure si tratta solo di una pronuncia regionale (per me strana/ostica)?  Come si dice nella vostra regione, e come dite voi?  Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io sospetto che ognuno lo dica come gli viene, senza nessuna specifica ragione. Io lo dico come te, senza essermi mai chiesto se la mia O è in effetti la pronuncia "corretta".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Qui abbiamo solo "e" ed "o" medie, grazie a Dio.


----------



## ohbice

Io in questo caso sono su Leopólda (non so se è strano, essendo in provincia di Milano). Forse mi sono adeguato a quello che ho sentito.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Dalle mie parti l'ho sentita pronunciare in ambedue i modi, però forse prevalentemente con la "o chiusa". Io lo dico con la "o chiusa", senza nessuna ragione in particolare, come anche Arnoldo e Turoldo (mentre non mi è mai capitato di dover pronunciare Castoldi ).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Da queste parti non si fa distinzione tra vocali aperte o chiuse, viene pronunciato tutto con un tono neutrale (per via di come vengono pronunciate le vocali in Sardo) non sarei neanche capace di distinguere e pronunciare le vocali in un modo diverso.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> I nomi che terminano in -oldo io li ho sempre pronunciati -òldo con la o aperta, spero correttamente (ad es. Arnoldo, Turoldo, cognome Castoldi, ecc.): perché allora mezza Italia, compresi taluni annunciatori televisivi, chiama la manifestazione renziana 'Leopólda'?  Dal punto di vista linguistico, anche nelle derivazioni germaniche originarie di questi nomi si trovano desinenze con la o aperta (-old/ -hold)... Esiste forse qualche ragione linguistica che a me sfugge, oppure si tratta solo di una pronuncia regionale (per me strana/ostica)?  Come si dice nella vostra regione, e come dite voi?  Grazie.


 Ciao Bearded !
Sarà una differenziazione Renziana o regionale, certo è che la tua pronuncia è appunto sicuramente corretta, come riportato qui al punto 22, anche se vi sono delle eccezioni sulla desinenza.
Personalmente, devo ammettere che quando leggevo _Braccio di Ferro _il personaggio chiamato _Poldo_ lo leggevo sempre come /Póldo/ e non /Pòldo/.


----------



## ohbice

Se tutti avessero pronunciato *Adòlfo *il nome di un tipetto che so io avremmo nella storia un grande tiranno in meno e un grande clown in più


----------



## bearded

Grazie, dragon, dell'interessante 'legame' relativo alla corretta dizione.  Sono un po' stupito dalle pronunce ''Adòlfo, Rodòlfo ecc..'' (io in questi nomi adotto la o stretta/chiusa). Vedo però che anche nel mondo germanico la parola che significa 'lupo' (la desinenza -olfo deriva dalla parola germanica corrispondente a 'lupo') ha la vocale aperta in alcune lingue (es.Ted.) e chiusa in altre (Ingl.).  Dunque su questo argomento la discordia sembra essere antica.
Siccome le mie 'e' e 'o' accentate sono sempre decisamente aperte o chiuse, avevo sempre creduto che fosse così per tutti gli italiani fino al giorno in cui ho avvertito una pronuncia 'mediana' nella parlata di certi giornalisti e annunciatori televisivi (in particolare uno, che credo sia di Bari e legge spesso il TG). Però mi rimane il dubbio se queste persone parlino spontaneamente così per influenza della propria regione, o se invece ignorino come debbano essere quelle vocali e pensino, rendendole 'intermedie', di accontentare tutti gli ascoltatori italiani.... Forse esiste un modo intermedio di dire 'Leopolda'!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Sarà una differenziazione Renziana o regionale, certo è che la tua pronuncia è appunto sicuramente corretta, come riportato qui al punto 22, anche se vi sono delle eccezioni sulla desinenza.


Questo è interessante perchè sfaterebbe il falso mito che la pronuncia toscana e del centro italia è sempre quella corretta mentre noi mentecatti del nord non sappiamo parlare


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> certo è che la tua pronuncia è appunto sicuramente corretta, come riportato qui al punto 22,


E come il *DOP* attesta.


----------



## bearded

Ancora una volta grazie a tutti per le risposte.


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Questo è interessante perchè sfaterebbe il falso mito che la pronuncia toscana e del centro italia è sempre quella corretta mentre noi mentecatti del nord non sappiamo parlare


 Beh, se controllassimo la pronuncia dell'Italia centrale, come riportata dal Canepari nel DiPI, noteremmo che la _o_ è effettivamente “aperta” e che in altre parole/nomi con la stessa desinenza la pronuncia “chiusa” è ritenuta accettabile, ad eccezione delle Marche:
- per Leopoldo: _leoˈpɔldo_;
- per Adolfo: _aˈdɔlfo, -o- [TULR ɔ/o, M ɔ]_;
- per Rodolfo: _roˈdɔlfo, -o- [TULR ɔ/o, M ɔ]_;
ecc.


ohbice said:


> Se tutti avessero pronunciato *Adòlfo *il nome di un tipetto che so io avremmo nella storia un grande tiranno in meno e un grande clown in più


 Ma, se ho capito bene, sono due nomi diversi. Dallo stesso dizionario citato in precedenza si può notare la totale differenza:
- per Adolf: _ˈadolf_.


bearded said:


> Grazie, dragon, dell'interessante 'legame' relativo alla corretta dizione. Sono un po' stupito dalle pronunce ''Adòlfo, Rodòlfo ecc..'' (io in questi nomi adotto la o stretta/chiusa).


 Ciao Bearded, prego!  
A me pare strano che tu sia stupito come dici, una persona attenta come te che ha rilevato e chiesto conferma dell'errata pronunzia di "Leópolda"... Come conferma anche il Dop, la nostra “bibbia” di pronunzia e ortografia:
- per Leopoldo: Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
- per Adolfo: Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
- per Rodolfo: Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia.
Da quest'ultimo dizionario, possiamo notare che anche in spagnolo per queste desinenze la pronuncia è molto simile alla nostra e che al contrario in portoghese si adopera la _o_ “chiusa”. Ciò mi porterebbe ad escludere che la nostra pronunzia sia improntata dal tedesco o dallo spagnolo, però sembra chiaro che l'abbiamo piú simile a chi c'è piú vicino in termini geografici (come la Spagna e la Germania, l'Austria) rispetto a chi è a noi piú lontano (come il Portogallo e il Regno Unito).


----------



## Olaszinhok

dragonseven said:


> Beh, se controllassimo la pronuncia dell'Italia centrale, come riportata dal Canepari nel DiPI, noteremmo che la _o_ è effettivamente “aperta” e che in altre parole/nomi con la stessa desinenza la pronuncia “chiusa” è ritenuta accettabile, ad eccezione delle Marche:



Le Marche sono un terreno minato; in questa regione coesistono tutte le principali varianti nazionali: dialetti gallo-italici provincia di Pesaro e Urbino, con parlate molto simili alle romagnole; dialetti centrali: provincia di Ancona e parzialmente Macerata, dove prevale la variante centrale ma con forti caratterizzazioni e prevalenza di forme arcaiche tanto nella morfologia quanto nella pronuncia, ed infine i dialetti meridionali: parte della provincia di Fermo e Ascoli Piceno. Riassumendo, possiamo affermare che dal punto di vista linguistico, le Marche rappresentano un'Italia in miniatura.
Leopolda, con o aperta, per quanto mi concerne.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Verrà un giorno in cui ognuno avrà il diritto costituzionale di pronunciare le "o" come gli pare. Anche perchè, mettendomi dalla parte degli studenti di italiano non madrelingua, questa storia delle "e" e "o" aperte e chiuse mi sembra un'inutile complicazione in una lingua già di per sé complicata.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> questa storia delle "e" e "o" aperte e chiuse mi sembra un'inutile complicazione ..


Mi dispiace di non essere d'accordo. L'italiano deriva dal latino, ed il latino aveva vocali lunghe e brevi: da qui le differenze nelle e ed o dell'italiano standard (oltreché in base ad altre leggi fonetiche di derivazione: ad es. sélva perché in latino _silva..._). Seguendo  il tuo ragionamento, tanto varrebbe abolire anche altre 'complicazioni', ad esempio i verbi irregolari. A parte le distinzioni semantiche (pésca e pèsca, e molte altre), trovo che la corretta pronuncia standard dell'italiano sia molto armoniosa.  Quando sento alcuni abitanti di certe regioni (senza offesa per nessuno) pronunciare stória, pópolo, vèro, corridòio... qualcosa dentro di me si ribella. Anche la mia regione d'origine (Emilia-R.) è famosa per i suoi errori di pronuncia, però chiunque con un piccolo sforzo potrebbe cercare di migliorare la propria dizione.  Peccato che la pronuncia standard non si insegni nelle scuole, come invece si fa in altri paesi.



dragonseven said:


> una persona attenta come te..


Ahimé, la perfezione non è di questo mondo. D'ora in poi (spero di ricordarmene) anch'io pronuncerò Adòlfo, ecc..Ti ringrazio ancora.


----------



## dragonseven

Olaszinhok said:


> Leopolda, con o aperta, per quanto mi concerne.


 Ciao Olas,

capisco perfettamente, ma, appunto, c'è un marchigiano vero che l'accetti o lo dica con quella chiusa?
Altrimenti, confermi quanto detto dal Canepari. 


Pietruzzo said:


> Verrà un giorno in cui ognuno avrà il diritto costituzionale di pronunciare le "o" come gli pare.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Olas,
> 
> capisco perfettamente, ma, appunto, c'è un marchigiano vero che l'accetti o lo dica con quella chiusa?
> Altrimenti, confermi quanto detto dal Canepari.



Ciao Dragonseven.

Non posso certo aver sentito parlare ogni abitante dei più sperduti paeselli delle Marche, per cui non posso né confermarlo, né escluderlo, ma son certo che è altamente probabile che qualcuno pronunci Leopolda con la o chiusa.  D'altro canto, sono altrettanto sicuro che neppure il Canepari abbia condotto una ricerca così approfondita.


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, se fa una distinzione cosí categorica nel riportare i risultati dei suoi studi, evidentemente avrà i suoi buoni motivi. Non ti pare?


----------

